# Panty & Stocking



## Lili (Apr 13, 2011)

Sure, it's probably one of the most crude and disturbing shows I've ever seen, but I CAN'T STOP WATCHING IT .  Discuss.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 13, 2011)

I love this show. :D It's one of the weirderst animes I've seen(meant as a good thing).


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 14, 2011)

I've heard good things about it, and I really love the artstyle (the shoutout to classic cartoon network shows always warms the cockles <3). I'll add it to my watch-list.


----------



## Lili (Apr 15, 2011)

It was really good, but the season finale sucked ass.  I'm just pretending it didn't happen.  But I am looking forward to Team Brief/Chuck instead of Team Panty/Stocking.


----------



## benwayshouse (Apr 16, 2011)

this show is so awesome. i'm not that big a fan of anime and i loved it!


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 16, 2011)

I actually really enjoyed it! Okay, the ending was rubbish, but Gainax are kind of notorious for that. I love Panty and Stocking. <3 Hardasses to the max.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 16, 2011)

Ended up watching all of it because a few of my friends were obsessed with it. Loved the art style and music (especially this, been listening to it a lot recently :T). I've been meaning to re-watch it lately, actually.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

As seen from my icon, I love Stocking best even if she's a gigantic troll.

Second season is confirmed so the ending might not suck ass as much?


----------



## Lili (Apr 17, 2011)

Stocking was my favorite character until the ending.  Then I switched over to Chuck.  He's a lewd version of GIR :p


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 18, 2011)

My favorites are Kneesocks, Stocking and Brief, I think.


----------



## Dragiiin123 (Apr 21, 2011)

fuck yeah man i love hihipuffyamiyumi.
and this show too.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 21, 2011)

This show is one of my favourite Japanese cartoons. I like Panty and Garterbelt best but all the characters are pretty cool.

The music tribute episode and the zombie ones are particularly memorable but all the episodes had high points.

GOD MY OH


----------



## Lili (Apr 21, 2011)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> GOD MY OH


xD

But Kneesocks is my favorite out of the two demon sisters.  She has, like, a unicorn horn.  That made me like her instantly.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree this show is hard to stop watching! Even so, I'm not sure my true feelings on it... on one hand I love how over the top and Americanized it is... on the other, it's crude to the extreme and the girls are super bitchy.  Whatever the case, it's extremely unique Gainax action. I'm really hoping for a fun S2! c:

Stocking is probably my favorite character... I relate to all the silly lolita traits and her love of sweets. (Do I ever want her Honeneko plush) However, I thought Panty got even better at the end and think that the show just wouldn't be right without her.


----------

